# Solved: copp warning



## TassieBob (Mar 24, 2007)

When ever I try to play a dvd file on my computer a lenovo all-in-one even dvd movies that I made my self I get a warning that "you can not play copp protected content" how did my dvd get copp protect3ed as I didn't do it and how can I stop this from happening. The program I'm using is Cyberlink PowerDVD Version 7


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

where did you get the dvd from? Here's MS's writeup on COPP.

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/desktop/dd407266(v=vs.85).aspx


----------



## TassieBob (Mar 24, 2007)

It's a DVD that I made using video studio pro x7 and then I ripped it to the hard disk using dvd shrink. On my last computer I never had a problem which was a toshiba all-in-one.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

What media player are you using? Have you tried using a different media player?


----------

